# Oris Artelier Complication: Quick Review w/ lots of pics



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

I felt compelled to write a quick review on this my first Oris. Take home point is that all in all, this is a terrific watch that represents a great value.

Fit and finish is top notch. The band is one of the most comfortable bracelets I've worn thanks to the individually moving hinges (pivot not only between links but also within links as well.) The smooth lines and tapered edges add a unique look to the watch that remains classy and timeless. This also means it wears well under a shirt sleeve or suit. I believe this watch is very well suited as a business / dress watch. The calendar and second time zone should prove useful, probably more so than a chronograph for most people unless you frequently time your activities. In addition, the complication allows you to be on guard for lycanthropy when the moon is full; it also adds a tasteful splash of colour.

Despite somewhat complicated features, setting is very easy, albeit setting the moonphase is a touch time consuming so don't intend on letting stop running too often. The lume is relatively poor as on most dress watches, no big deal unless you work in a cave. Dial texture is wonderful. One criticism I have is that the date (which is use often) may be hard to read due to its small size and numeral every other day. The arms can cover the date often as well; I would have thus preferred a pointer date with small second but being my only real complaint, no big deal. The "9" on the date is often getting confused with a 6 in my mind as the orientation of the numerals switches after 90 degrees.

The movement has been accurate as one would expect from a quality Swiss auto, the wind is buttery smooth. I also like that the caliber on this (Oris 581, Modified 17 jewel ETA 2688/2671) as it is something off the beaten path. The characteristic red rotor is always a pleasure, if you service your own watches though, lots of screws on the case back so equip your patience.

Without further delay, let the photos tell the rest of the story!


----------



## cman (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the write and the pics; looks and sounds very impressive!

I just wish they made the dark faced version of this in 35mm. Apparently its only available in 40mm...


----------



## babalou (Jan 27, 2008)

I have this watch but in the strap version. When I received my watch the first thing I noticed was how cheap the original strap looked and felt. I could not imagine how a company like Oris could use such a cheap strap.

After wearing it for a few days, I had to get a new strap for it as I could not stand looking at the one that came with the watch; but one big problem arose when shopping for a new strap, this particular watch uses a 21mm strap which is not easy to find.

I finally broke down and bought a 22mm alligator strap and used a razor to trim the edges as best as I could so it would fit. After a crude trim job, I finally managed to put the strap on the watch, but I was never really happy with it. I didn't like the look, but I really think it was because I got a size watch strap that was not made for this watch.

But as I was searching some of my regular websites, I came across a 21mm, matte navy blue alligator strap. It was a good price but I was hesitant to buy because the shipping was $9.99, pretty steep for something that could be put in an envelope with 2 stamps attached.

Anyway, I received the strap on Wednesday and put it on and I could not be happier, it was a perfect fit. The looks have changed 100%. I now have a watch I can wear and not be bothered by the strap that is on it.

just my 2 cents on this watch.


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got mine as well and put a better brown croco, a blue one like yours would be a good fit too, where did you get it, do you have pictures ?

Here's one of mine :


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Great looking watch but i'm still torn between either purchasing this watch or the Ball moonphase.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Brown croc looks sharp there as an alternative to the bracelet. I think esp so for the rose gold models. 


Re Ball Moonphase, also very nice choice for a moonphase and would love to try one but I think too different to compare directly. I would vote the Ball if your thinking a daily wear peice and the Oris for a more classic dressier option but thats just my opinion.


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the review, Drez! I had been debating between a few different moon phase watches, including some of Oris's other offerings past and present. Your pics and review helped me settle on this model and I've been extremely happy with it.


----------



## Maple (Sep 29, 2006)

I've got the same model as Drez. I've had it about 18 months now and wear it on an after market brown croc strap. It runs great and the dial still catches my breath, and gets compliments from others.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Sorry for breaking the pic links, relinked here as I was unable to edit.


----------



## Il-Re (Apr 6, 2010)

that is a really nice watch! i love the moonphase at the top


----------

